# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > ИН-КУ-батор для новичков при поддержке модератора Ольгии (Фокиной Ольги) >  Сокровища капитана Флинта

## Курица

В этой теме с вами, уважаемые форумчане, готов поделиться своими  РАЗ- работками и  ДВА- работками (короче=сокровищами :Derisive: ) добрый капитан Флинт!!!

Вот что он пишет:



> Уж выделите что-нибудь.
> А что до сокровищ - фото с программ, ссылки на видео, статьи и сказки, конкурсы, Праздники Нептуна - хватит для начала?

----------


## Капитан Флинт

*ПРАЗДНИК НЕПТУНА.*

*Условия проведения*

Указанный вариант праздника проводится автором на базе пришкольного летнего лагеря с использованием воды из городского водопровода.
Каждое лето в нашем городе (стоящем на берегу небольшой речки) ГУНО издает приказ о запрете организованных выходов на реку для пришкольных лагерей. Появление приказа объяснимо. Оборудовать по всем санитарным и охранным требованиям купальную зону невозможно – нет средств; «дикие» купальные зоны становятся причинами несчастных случаев. Вместимость городского бассейна очень скромная. Так и родился нестандартный вариант проведения праздника Нептуна.
К празднику дети готовятся заранее: приносят запасную одежду, пляжную обувь, полотенца и т.д. Особый пункт – пластиковые бутылки с несколькими отверстиями в крышке и тонкие полиэтиленовые (пищевые) пакеты; подробнее о них дальше. Бутылки заполняются водой; кроме того, принимающая сторона готовит от двух до четырех ведер теплой воды. 
Автор проводит праздник в образе пирата; ассистентов, увы, нет. Отсутствие на празднике самого Нептуна объясняется невозможностью морского царя перемещаться по суше – ноги Нептуну заменяет рыбий хвост. Надо же как-то выкручиваться…
После краткого (жарко же на улице!) рассказа о корабельных вариантах праздника дети делятся на две команды и придумывают себе название: «Дельфины», «Медузы», «Корабль-призрак», «Морские волки» и даже «Аш-два-о».

*Конкурсная программа.* 

1.Традиционный начальный конкурс – «Перетягивание каната». Пират встаёт между первыми игроками и вытягивает вперёд обе руки; задача команды – протащить впередистоящего игрока противника под дальней от него рукой.
2. Содержание второго конкурса вновь традиционно – малыми порциями перенести воду из ведра в бутылку и наполнить последнюю на время. Но надо же ввести в действие элемент экстрима! 
Первое название второму конкурсу дала бородатая флотская шуточка: «Форма номер раз – трусы и противогаз». Наполнять бутылку требовалось в надетом противогазе (ГП-5). Детям выдавался противогаз первого размера, т.е. больший (штатный – нулевой).
Далее в арсенале конкурса появились пробковые спасательные жилеты – конкурс назвали «Спасайся, кто может». Однако для детей жилеты оказались велики. Кроме того, ткань долго высыхала (вода часто проливалась мимо сосудов), а для транспортировки жилеты оказались чересчур громоздкими.
Сейчас конкурс называется «Краб» - перелить воду требуется, надев на руки трехпалые перчатки химической защиты. Весь химзащитный костюм (ОЗК или ЗФО) рассчитан на взрослого мужчину – школьники 1-6 классов не смогут бежать в нём без риска упасть.
*Плюсом конкурса является знакомство с реальными приемами использования средств индивидуальной защиты.*
3. Третий конкурс – «Эвакуация»; имитация выхода через внешний люк из затапливаемого корабельного отсека. На школьных спортплощадках в землю до половины вкопаны автомобильные шины. Одна из команд цепочкой передвигается через шины; вторая вооружается пластиковыми бутылками с пробитыми крышками и обрызгивает движущихся, пытаясь их задержать. Пират контролирует время прохождения команд с помощью секундомера на мобильном телефоне («А откуда у пирата мобильник? Он его украл!»).
4. Кульминационный момент, затмевающий всё остальное – «Морской бой»! Подсчитывать очки в этом конкурсе бесполезно – действие уж чересчур динамично.
Командам выдаётся по два «корабля» - полиэтиленовых мешка, в который фасуются сыпучие продукты. «Корабли» укладываются на землю, команды встают на них ногами. На каждый корабль выдаётся «пушка» - двухлитровая пластиковая бутылка с отрезанным дном – и несколько пластиковых «брызгалок», использовавшихся в третьем конкурсе. На каждую «пушку» выдаётся от пяти до десяти «снарядов» - полиэтиленовых пакетов. Прочий «боезапас» состоит из принесённых детьми пластиковых бутылок с водой. «Снаряд» укладывается в «пушку», в него заливается вода; пакет завязывают и с помощью «пушки» бросают в противника («пушка» предохраняет «снаряд» от преждевременного разрыва). Вода из брызгалок сбивает противнику «прицел». Уже после первого «залпа» команда покидает «корабль» и сближается с противником, невзирая на его «огонь». Бой заканчивается с окончанием воды.
*Из опыта: конкурс травмобезопасен даже при прямом попадании пакета по голове (!!!)* Пакет при этом просто разрывается. Впрочем, такое маловероятно – пакеты имеют нулевую аэродинамику и преимущественно летят мимо. Большинство разрывается либо в воздухе, либо при ударе о землю – вот почему пакеты должны быть тонкими!
Если всё же сомневаетесь в травмобезопасности – существует второй вариант: расстрел мишеней. В роли мишеней выступают пластиковые бутылки, разрисованные «под пиратов» и устанавливаемые на возвышении (ученическом стуле). Для устойчивости бутылки на треть заполняются водой. Засчитывается любое попадание в бутылку (в том числе не уронившее ее). Недостаток – отсутствие единой дистанции стрельбы: команда состоит из разновозрастных детей.

*Финал*

Обе команды по сигналу пирата сближаются и поздравляют друг друга с праздником Нептуна. Пират зачитывает послание морского царя, которое торжественно вручается командам, которые затем бегут переодеваться. 
В чём-то такой вариант праздника проигрывает традиционному – но всё же пользуется спросом у летних лагерей.

Фото будет позднее

----------


## натальяяя

ой спасибочки большое нам такое оень пригодится так как у нас(Севастополь)очень частопроводят летом водянные праздники и праздник Нептуна,а тут много интересных идей

----------


## Капитан Флинт

Обещанные фото с праздников Нептуна

[IMG]http://*********su/3513237m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********su/3477397m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********su/3538836m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********su/3521428m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********su/3502996m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********su/3474324m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********su/3535767m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********su/3528599m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********su/3500951m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********su/3497879m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Капитан Флинт

*натальяяя*, разработка специально под Вас, т.к. в арсеналах КЧФ такая штука найдётся точно.

*Эстафета с войсковым прибором химической разведки (ВПХР)*

Теория: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Войсков...азведки

Для проведения конкурса из прибора изымаются стеклянные индикаторные трубки и окислившиеся химические патроны. Вместо трубок используются соломинки для коктейля, обрезанные до длины трубки и плотно входящие по диаметру в отверстие на головке насоса. Т.к. гнезд для отдельных трубок в ВПХР нет (те, что возле грелки, используются при открытой крышке), приходится укладывать соломинки в корпус без фиксации.
Младшим детям в качестве вступления рассказывается сказка о злом волшебнике, который изготовлял яд в каменной башне. Доступа в башню не было, а единственное окно находилось на высоте 10 метров. Однако моряк-разведчик (работаю в своем традиционном костюме) разоблачил волшебника с помощью ВПХР – подобрал около башни камушек и обнаружил на нём следы яда…
Содержание задания для эстафеты зависит от возраста участников. Младшие «исследуют» воздух, используя соломинку как индикаторную трубку в соответствии с инструкцией к ВПХР (кроме этапа вскрытия трубки). Старшие используют насадку, вкладывая в защитный колпачок мелкий предмет (заранее выданный клочок бумаги). Количество качаний насоса оговаривается заранее (достаточно пяти), использованная «трубка»-соломинка снова помещается в корпус.
*За работой с ВПХР в обязательном порядке наблюдает инструктор, предупреждающий ошибки.*
Типичные ошибки детей:
1.	Отсутствие фиксации насоса язычком при вкладывании его в гнездо.
2.	Вкладывание насоса в гнездо наоборот (головкой наружу).
3.	Установка насадки в гнезде наоборот (прижимной гайкой к стенке).
4.	Перекос резьбы при накручивании насадки на головку насоса.
5.	Попытка открыть защелку прижимного кольца при недостаточно выкрученной гайке.
6.	При плотном скручивании насадки с головкой насоса последняя откручивается вместе с насадкой – при этом из корпуса насоса может выпасть золотник.
7.	Неаккуратное размещение элементов прибора в гнёздах.
Часть операций с ВПХР требует наличия сильных пальцев – иногда младшие дети не могут с ними справиться. Роль инструктора – помочь им. Речь о следующих операциях:
1.	Подъём язычка защелки корпуса.
2.	Отведение язычка фиксации насоса.
3.	Выемка и установка насадки.
В заключение привожу фрагмент диалога с юным участником эстафеты.
- Понятно, что такое разведка?
-Да, блин – это не как в кино…
Здесь стоит заметить, что «киношные» разведчики последних лет выполняют функции, изначально не свойственные разведке.* Задача разведки – не массовое физическое уничтожение подозрительных лиц и потенциальных противников, а тайный (!) сбор информации.*

[IMG]http://*********su/3491770m.jpg[/IMG]

(с ВПХР работает ребёнок справа, старший мальчик - добровольный инструктор, штатный инструктор - я - автор фото)

----------


## Капитан Флинт

Сказки

(первая вошла в список победителей конкурса)

http://citycelebrity.ru/citycelebrit...x?PostId=59732

http://citycelebrity.ru/citycelebrit...x?PostId=59736

http://citycelebrity.ru/citycelebrit...x?PostId=59737

(есть возможность продолжить историю последних героев - но нет стимула)

----------


## Капитан Флинт

Ссылки на статьи и видео в Аниматорской, тема "Фокусы на детском празднике", стр.6

----------


## Капитан Флинт

*Авторская адаптированная разработка для детей на базе открытых методик ПВ и ПГУ КГБ СССР.*

Задание 1.
В ряд выкладываются произвольные предметы (от 5 до 10 ед.) Испытуемый смотрит на предметы в течение 10 с (время засекается ассистентом). По сигналу ассистента испытуемый поворачивается спиной к предметам, после чего ассистент меняет местами несколько из них и подает испытуемому сигнал. Задача – восстановить исходный порядок предметов.

[IMG]http://*********su/3601483m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********su/3574859m.jpg[/IMG]

Задание используется для тренировки зрительной памяти.
Рекомендации: для младшего школьника достаточно 5 предметов, при этом местами меняют четыре.

Задание 2.
Для него используются карточки с погрудными или ростовыми изображениями детей в карнавальных костюмах (изображение взяты с открытых для копирования интернет-источников, формат карточки А6). 

[IMG]http://*********su/3564619m.jpg[/IMG]

Каждому изображению присваивается имя. Допустимы уменьшительно-ласкательные или сленговые формы (Дима – Димыч, Димон) – на усмотрение ведущего конкурса. Ведущий показывает испытуемому карточку и объявляет имя персонажа (у меня записано простым карандашом на обороте), давая на запоминание образа до 10 с времени, затем показывает вторую карточку и т.д. Рекомендуемое число карточек: дошкольник – 4 ед., младший школьник – 5 ед., школьник среднего возраста – 6 и больше (практикую такое даже старших школьников по их просьбе, в этом случае возможно сократить время до 7-8 с или даже установить количество карточек и время по просьбе испытуемого). После демонстрации последнего изображения показанные карточки рандомизируются и повторно демонстрируются в другом порядке. Задача испытуемого – вспомнить имя каждого персонажа.
Перед первой демонстрацией испытуемому даётся «шпионское задание», базирующееся на характере карнавальных костюмов персонажей. К примеру, демонстрируются костюмы животных. Задание звучит так: «В Волшебном лесу тебе нужно встретить четырех (или обозначенное число) зверюшек. Каждая из них даст тебе по золотому листочку. Четыре листочка помогут тебе открыть дупло с (кладом, секретным посланием и т.д.). Но зверюшка отдаст тебе листочек, если ты правильно назовешь ее по имени».
Варианты заданий: получение ключей на балу принцев/принцесс, доступ на пиратский корабль для транспортировки секретного груза, отбор воинов для охраны груза, доступ к кладу русалок, поход в замок привидений и т.д.
Рекомендация: использовать в серии изображения одного типа – либо погрудные, либо ростовые.

----------


## Капитан Флинт

*"Разбойные" конкурсы для детей*

(в одной из тем потребность появилась)

1. Укради план.
Одного разбойника сажают на стул, завязывают ему глаза и дают в руки свёрнутую трубкой газету. Под стул кладётся лист бумаги - "план". По сигналу один или два других разбойника пытаются похитить план, сидящий защищает его взмахами газеты. Не допускается "атаковать" сидящего сзади или сбоку. Разбойник, получивший удар газетой или касание рукой, выбывает из игры.
2. Поиск.
С завязанными глазами найти условленный предмет. Перед завязыванием глаз игроку показывается россыпь предметов, среди которых лежит искомый.
3. Освобождение.
Распутать связанные шелковой или атласной лентой предметы. Шелк и атлас обладают малым коэффициентом трения и узлы не затягиваются достаточно сильно.
4. Полет.
Метание бумажного самолетика на дальность или точность.
5. Альбатрос.
Набрасывание на вертикальный предмет веревочной петли.
6. Стрельба.
Метание на дальность или точность бумажного дротика. Сворачивается из листа А4 вдоль длинной стороны, склеивается скотчем посредине и у концов, передняя часть утяжеляется канцелярской скрепкой.
7. Название в морском варианте - Загрузи трюм. (эстафета)
На промежуточном финише лежат несколько предметов (пластиковых бутылок). Игорк с мешком бежит к бутылкам, кладет одну в мешок, бежит обратно, передает мешок следующему. Эстафета заканчивается, когда все бутылки оказываются в мещке.

----------

Елена Скор (18.08.2016), ирина -солнышко (28.04.2019), НеллиМ (09.12.2015)

----------


## ИрихаК

*Капитан Флинт*, Спасибище Вам огромное очень пригодится на дне рождение у мальчугана)

----------


## Viktoriya_Lit

Спасибо)отмахиваться газеткой, при похищении плана для наших пиратских вечеринок отлично подойдет! Поделюсь тут пиратской тематикой. Это игра всегда "заходит") Делим на  2 команды ребят. С обоих сторон зала ставим скамейки это корабли (если они не высокие то вообще супер). Если в одной команде человек 10-15 это будет очень смешно. В общем все танцуют,смешиваем детей, затем по команде "на борт" все должны запрыгнуть на свой корабль. Они будут спригивать,но корабкаться) Садится друг на дргуа. Держаться,но  море падать нельзя! Потом уже стоя на кораблях раздаем орудия мячики или шарики и обстреливаем противников

----------

